# Fly Fishing Pensacola?



## Branden (Sep 10, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any tips on some good places to fly fish around the Pensacola area? 
I have fished a bunch around the mouth the Escambia River and around the Pace Bridge, but not on fly yet. I usually fly fish a lot of lakes and ponds but wanted to try and go for some reds and specs sometime. 
Don't give away any secret spots though! haha! Unless you want to. 

Thanks,

Branden


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

The same spots you have been fishing hold fish that will hit baitfish-imitation flies, especially as the weather cools and the fish start heading towards fresher water.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Join the local fly club. 

http://www.flyfishpensacola.com/


----------

